# remelting soap



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

We still have about 5 logs of soap that didn't turn out when Marisha was trying her OP soap, (we used a couple for laundry soap, which works really good), DIL has grated some of it down, remelted it and added a little water to it and remolded it. this was supposed to work, so she has turned in mad scientist mode. :crazy. When she grated it and melted it down, it became very very light, almost white. Does this sound right? Now these were HP OP soaps, so they were kinda tan to start with. What do you think? I bought her a soap book, with bath bombs and this was in the book. I know there is a lot online and we have been trying to pass what we have learned from all of you to her, but she likes to look at pictures. She has been grating soap like crazy, this is the smashed bean soap :rofl. but it looks really nice, now if she would only use a mitre box to cut it in instead of free hand. Is it strange that it turned white? Carolyn


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes it is strange, because further heating should make it go darker not lighter. You got me  Vicki


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

This was one of the first hot processed soaps she made, I think something went really wrong with process and melting it changed it somehow. Cause I would think it would get darker yet also.


----------

